

Anonymous members say Sony attacks were 'likely' connected to movement - gityou
http://www.joystiq.com/2011/05/06/anonymous-members-say-sony-attacks-were-likely-connected-to-mo/

======
Natsu
This is kind of a non-story. Anyone can say that they're part of Anonymous.
What next? Anonymous anonymously saying that Anonymous wasn't authorized to
speak for Anonymous?

------
liquidm
Some members also stated that they are not involved in the attack [1]. I
highly doubt that we can blame the attack on the group itself, most likely it
is an attack that happened to involve some members of Anon but not a combined
effort.

1 [http://www.joystiq.com/2011/05/05/anonymous-denies-
involveme...](http://www.joystiq.com/2011/05/05/anonymous-denies-involvement-
with-psn-hack/)

~~~
wccrawford
Once again, there is no specific group called Anonymous. The name says it all.
Anonymous is anyone who wants to say they are Anonymous. There is never a
'combined effort of the entire group' because that would mean the whole planet
was in on it, and if there's life elsewhere, them too!

If someone that was in on it says 'Anonymous did this', then they did. Period.
Nobody can contradict them. The best anyone can say is 'I was not involved.'
They can never speak for the rest of the group.

